# "AMD AM2 Sempron LE-1100 1.9Ghz Boxed" Review



## JRMBelgium (Jan 25, 2008)

*1. Specifications:*
Processor: 	AMD Sempron™
Model: 	LE-1100
OPN Tray: 	SDH1100IAA3DE
OPN PIB: 	SDH1100DPBOX
Operating Mode 32 Bit: 	Yes
Operating Mode 64 Bit: 	Yes
Revision: 	G1
Core Speed (Mhz): 	1900
Voltages: 	1.20V/1.35/1.40V
Max Temps (C): 	65
Wattage: 	45 W
L1 Cache Size (KB): 	128
L2 Cache Size (KB): 	256
CMOS 	65nm SOI:
Socket: 	AM2

*2. Hardware used for testing:*
Case: Crappy old case with not a single fan on it
Mainboard: Foxconn A690VM2MA-RS2H
Memory: MDT 1 GB DDR2 800Mhz

*3. First impression*

After installing the CPU + cooler ( wich can be done in less then 10 seconds ) and booting the PC I immediately noticed that the cooler is VERY, VERY quite. The Bios showed an idle temperature of 26°C, windows ( CoreTemp ) showed 22°C.

*4. Performance @ stockspeed*

I din't run any benchmarks, basicly because there is no point in doing so. The CPU might run slightly faster then the old 3000+, but hey, we all know that a 3000+ isn't good enough these days.

*5. Overclocking*

This part might be interesting for some people because there is not a single review ( in the world ) available that shows the overclocking potential. The mainboard I used was the cheapest one I could find in my country. The foxcon mainboard does not allow you to change CPU voltage, so I was forced to find the maximum stable speed with default voltage.

First thing I did was put my memory on 266Mhz ( 533Mhz ), this allows me to find the maximum core-speed without risking anything with the memory. It didn't take long for me to find out that the maximum speed at default voltage is 2612Mhz. I stressed the CPU 4 hours to be sure. 2612Mhz, that's a 38% overclock without increasing voltage, pretty impressive.

The temperature @ 2.61Ghz was only 32°C ( CoreTemp )! The temperature only increased 10°C. Let's say that the temperature is 38°C in realtime. That is still almost 30°C below the "danger zone". 

Remember, this overclock was accomplished in a case with not a single fan and with the stock cooler.

Because my memory was still below 667Mhz, I switched the setting in the bios to 333Mhz and this increased the memory speed to 780+. Ok, now my memory is slightly underclocked but there is no way that this will decrease performance. Becides, this could result in better stability with lower timings ( haven't tested timings yet ).

*6. Gaming Performance*

At 2.61Ghz In 3DMark06, the CPU got 996 CPU points. If you want to compare that with other AMD CPU's that you have to say that it's faster then the Singlecore 3800+ but slower then the 4000+.

I've build the PC for my little brother, he is a world of warcraft addict. The LE-1100 @ 2.61Ghz in combination with the old Geforce 7600GT allowed me to play World of Warcraft on 1280x1024 with all settings maxed-out. Not only in the game, but every Nvidia-CP setting got set on the maximum ( Supersampling, Gamma Correction, 16xAF, Triliniar maps, Texture clamp, etc... ), only AA was only at 4x because WOW only accepted 4xAA via the in-game setting.

Framerate NEVER dropped below 44 ( in busy, detailed areas! ), most of the time it was at 58-77FPS.

1600x1200 was also possible, but only with 2xAA. Framerates were identical.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some people might not see the point of writing this review, but I do. There are more then 10 million WOW gamers. Many off them are still playing on low resolutions like 1024x768 without AA, without AF, etc...

Every WOW gamer already owns a case, one or more harddrives, one ore more optical drives, etc...

Look how much it would cost for them to start playing the game on the highest settings on 1600x1200 with 2xAA:
- ECS Geforce6100PM-M2 AM2+ ( 50$ )
- AMD Sempron LE-1100 Sparta 1.9GHz ( 35$ )
- Transcend 1GB DDR2 800Mhz ( 21$ )
- One of the new ATI 3xxx cards ( less then 100$ )

It's possible that you have to buy a 24-pin PSU if you don't have one yet ( socket 939 upgraders for example ). Since the entire PC only uses 150-200WATT on full load, you shouldn't wurry to much about the brand...

So basicly, every WOW addict can play the game maxed out for just 200$. By selling their old hardware they will probably manage to upgrade for only 100$.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The "AMD AM2 Sempron LE-1100 Boxed" is small, very cool, a good overclocker, energy efficient and very cheap. What more do you want?

Perfect for every WOW gamer, not so perfect for Crysis gamers


----------



## suraswami (Jan 25, 2008)

Good one especially with no vcore increase a 38% increase in clock speed.  you know what would be better Buy the X2 BE-2300+ECS 7025 for $68 at Frys and play with more frame rates.  Very affordable dual core at an unbeatable price.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey -- that was actually an interesting review, from a different angle, for once.  I'm actually working on building me a new computer right now, that just might be used for games like WoW, who knows, of course I'd never admit to FOR THE HORDE!


----------

